# R15: Freezing / Crashing-> Software Versions (109f, 1031) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rules for this thread:

If your unit Freezes up, to the point that it needs to be reset or power recycled...
If you manage to CRASH the unit somehow...

Post it here.

If possible; please post any error codes on the screen.
How you did it...
What the unit may have been doing at the time (what recordings where going on, ect)

What I don't want to see...

"This thing is crashing all the time..." with no explanation of what you as a user was doing at the time it was crashing,

"We" as a community, should also try to help filter out what is a software bug... and what maybe is a hard drive dying... (which should still be rare at this point)...

Earl

*NOTE: These thread are not to be used as a BASHING point for the R15... these are bug/issue tracking threads..*
If you have comments about the R15; Please find an appropriate existing thread, or start a new one.


----------



## ghost (Jan 31, 2006)

I have had the R 15 for two weeks now. Today is 17 Feb. This past Sunday night the receiver froze up. I got up Monday morning to check the weather before leaving for work. The unit was powered up, there was a picture frozen on screen, but the picture was broken into puzzle pieces. Audio was coming through loud and clear. The unit could not be turned off. I had set it to record a movie before I went to bed Sunday night. The movie did not record. The receiver would not respond to any remote control inputs. 

I unplugged the receiver and waited about thirty seconds. Plugged it back in and it went through the set-up stuff and picture was restored.

It froze again last night. This time we were watching TV and the picture would get pixelated at infrequent times. All of a sudden during one of the pixelations, it froze completely with the same thing as described above happening. The only exception is that this time we were NOT recording anything. I unplugged the receiver, waited and it set up and returned to normal. Satellite signal is 95 or better and there are no obstructions to the dish.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you received the software update yet?

Hopefully this will fix this problem of the freeze ups I have read where it seems that more people have been having them since the upgrades were started being deployed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Have you received the software update yet?
> 
> Hopefully this will fix this problem of the freeze ups I have read where it seems that more people have been having them since the upgrades were started being deployed.


If it is the same threads I have seen... it is NOT the upgrade that is causing the freeze... It is people still on the older version, and it "appears" that they are freezing....

Could be a complete coincidence.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it is the same threads I have seen... it is NOT the upgrade that is causing the freeze... It is people still on the older version, and it "appears" that they are freezing....
> 
> Could be a complete coincidence.


Earl, I think the upgrade is causing the older versions to lock and freeze. I haven't added any new series links or made any changes to my boxes. Before the upgrade was announced I only ever had to reset each of my boxes once (since the beginning of Dec) and after you said you have the upgrade my boxes have been locking up every night.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Me too. I have had more problems in the past week or so than the prior month combined.


----------



## ibfunky (Jan 3, 2006)

Same issue here. I've had no problems with freezing video ( audio continues) until about one to two weeks ago. I've been going along since late Nov, fat , dumb and happy with the R15. Now video freeze up (audio continues) almost daily.....I can't isolate when it seems to happen........no recording, one tuner recording, both tuners recording---all situations have had "Brain Freeze"...
R15-500 has not been updated yet as of this AM


----------



## ghost (Jan 31, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Have you received the software update yet?
> 
> Hopefully this will fix this problem of the freeze ups I have read where it seems that more people have been having them since the upgrades were started being deployed.


I checked last night. It is 109f.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

same here, no freeze ups at all until they started sending the upgrade. now, it's pretty much every day.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gimme5 said:


> same here, no freeze ups at all until they started sending the upgrade. now, it's pretty much every day.


Gimme... are you at the 109f version?


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

gimme5 said:


> same here, no freeze ups at all until they started sending the upgrade. now, it's pretty much every day.


 My box have crash at least once a day for the last few days ? Probably due to software upgrade. Worse than Microsoft upgrade.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

khajath said:


> My box have crash at least once a day for the last few days ? Probably due to software upgrade. Worse than Microsoft upgrade.


Check your software version... If you are at 109a... then you are not at the upgraded version yet.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a crash or freeze, but a SIGNIFICANT problem with series link recording after 109F upgrade:

I have now had two series links that were set up and recording properly before the upgrade simply stop recording. They still show the R)) symbol in the guide, but do not appear in the to-do list (although future showings do, the current one does not). If you try to start recording one of them, it brings up the window that says it is already recording, and asks if I want to stop and keep, stop and delete, or continue recording.

I am using the LED indicator on the front of the unit as the indicator of whether or not it is recording (LED is not lit). Also, the show does not show up in My VOD after it is supposedly recorded. 

I have removed all instances of the programs in the to-do list, and have managed to remove all recording indications. I then re-set the series link request by pressing R twice in the guide appearance, and got the appropriate R)) symbol. I now need to wait and see if recording occurs on the next scheduled showing. Might be a day or two before I have further results.

I did not do a reset of the R15.

I have at least one other series link set up, which is set to record Monday evening. I will be watching it closely to see if it works or not.

So - a word of caution to everyone as you get the 109F upgrade. Watch your series links carefully to see if they record or not.

Carl


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Check your software version... If you are at 109a... then you are not at the upgraded version yet.


 How do you check for software version ?. I lost the manual. Thank you.


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

Khajath hit guide select settings then select setup then info & test it should show you the software version.

I'm still on 109A tried to force upgrade this morning after a overnight lockup. 3rd lockup this week, all overnight.

For the guys who are on 109f I wonder if resetting the series recordings would help the problem? I think I will delete all the old series recordings and set new ones after the S/W upgrade..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Not a crash or freeze, but a SIGNIFICANT problem with series link recording after 109F upgrade:
> 
> I have now had two series links that were set up and recording properly before the upgrade simply stop recording. They still show the R)) symbol in the guide, but do not appear in the to-do list (although future showings do, the current one does not). If you try to start recording one of them, it brings up the window that says it is already recording, and asks if I want to stop and keep, stop and delete, or continue recording.
> 
> ...


Okay, a couple of days later - here is an update.

Everything seems to be working properly now. Whatever was going wrong before is okay now. I have no idea why some shows simply did not record, and why all is working properly now. I have not done anything other than to completely delete one of the series links and all associated entries in the to-do list (for news that did not record). Otherwise, I took no special action.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe it took that long to process all the new information?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok guys and gals I noticed something very odd this weekend. I moved to my new house this weekend and can't get DirecTV out until this wednesday to setup the dish and run some new lines for me. SO I had a bunch of stuff I had been saving knowing this might happen. Well Sunday night I decide to hook up the R15 to my TV and watch some shows. Plug everything in to the TV and power it up. First it starts booting fine then takes FOREVER to get to the searching for sat big blue screen. Well once it gets there I hit exit and all is fine I go to the ToDo list and watch some shows. Hit the power button turn it off to do something, come back in the room and go to turn it on and nothing, no response from the remote no response from the buttons on the front, so I hit the Red button and it reboots. I go through the same process as earlier and it's back to running. Get ready to go to sleep and then get up yesterday morning and the SAME thing (now mind you I have had 1 lockup since I bought this in Feb).

At this point I come up with this theroy about it having no signal at all and it messing it up. So I shut it off and go to turn it right back on and the same issue. 

Now I can't test this until they hook my box back up on Wednesday and I have Sat back but I wonder if some of these lockups and such could have to do with flakey or no signal coming into the R15? I just thought it was kind of strange this all started happening once it had no lines coming in hooked up. Oh and BTW I know this is a thread for the new version but i'm still on 109a.


----------

